# CIS k-jet, need help!!



## dubbinNlovin (Sep 29, 2008)

i'll try and make this short, 1988 gli 16v, will start and idle smooth,if u give it throttle it will go up a little bit then just cut out cause it aint gettin enough fuel, if i reach in there and manual operate the air meter plate thing it will rev up good and hard, car also is a hard start after sitting over nite,so with that said my question is can a DPR or FPR cause these symptoms? i replaced both intake boots, all vacume lines, did a full tune up last week


----------



## dubbinNlovin (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: CIS k-jet, need help!! (dubbinNlovin)*

i also pulled the injectors and jumped the fuel pump and they sprayed great so i put em back in wit new seals, so theres not a single vacume leak on this thing but still it doesnt have enough pull to lift the air plate??? please help


----------



## dubbinNlovin (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: CIS k-jet, need help!! (dubbinNlovin)*

someone chime in please







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk285gti (Feb 11, 2010)

IM KINDA HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM IT SUCKS AND GOT MANY NEW PARTS INSTALLED


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Did you test the coolant temp sensor? I was having a fuel issue with my 89 gti except it wouldnt start at all. replaced the coolant temp sensor and it fired right up.


----------



## dubbinNlovin (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (urbancynic)*

yah i repaced that and the o2


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ok. in that case, check the gray box with the electrical connector on the belt side of the air box. I believe if that isnt working properly it could interrupt fueling. 
This:
http://www.autohausaz.com/sear...lator


----------



## mk285gti (Feb 11, 2010)

how do u check that


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (mk285gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk285gti* »_how do u check that
stop threadjacking and read the stickies.
OP, have you checked current through the dpr and adjusted the mixture accordingly?


----------



## dubbinNlovin (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (ziddey)*

yes i have replaced the O2,CTS,knock sensor and both fuel pumps with new parts, and have swapped out the DPR and FPR with known good ones and dialed in my a/f with a TT dpr test harness but yet still nothing, will sit and purr like a kitten at idle but wont rev up on its own i have to manually push up on air metering plate thing


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinNlovin)*

you sure all intake boots are snug and there's no vacuum leaks?


----------



## dubbinNlovin (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (ziddey)*

positive


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinNlovin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinNlovin* »_ . . . will sit and purr like a kitten at idle but wont rev up on its own i have to manually push up on air metering plate thing 

Want to be sure I understand the problem 100% before moving forward any. The engine starts OK, yeah you said it has a bit of a cold start problem but you don't make much of an issue of it, is it? Engine will idle fine all day if left to sit. From in the car or at the throttle if you try to increase engine speed it raises slightly and kind of stalls, raises ok and kind of cuts out (stalls?) or slowly increases speed and just goes flat at XXXX RPM? If you hold the throttle open and use your hand to lift the air sensor the engine speed increases, sall we say like it should? Give some more detailed info, engine speeds, methods of throttle opening (foot, hand slow fanst) and results (stalls, stays steady at XXXRPM, raises and then falls, etc.).


----------



## northwind399 (Feb 8, 2009)

i have exactly the same problem on a friend's 89 fox. car died, no fuel pressure. replaced defective pressure pump, filter. engine fires & runs 3-5 seconds. release pressure, does it again. manually operating throttle and dist sensor plate allows eng to run thru rpm range. have removed/clamped off all hoses looking for vacuum leaks. sys pressure is 80 psi. 45 years experience with air and watercooled hasn't prepared me for this one. about ready to rig a string and pulley to the sensor plate! any help greatly appreciated. rick.


----------



## 16vdualexrocco (Dec 3, 2003)

you need to advance the distributor to the max I have had to elongate holes on distributor I'm talking 16v of course


----------



## northwind399 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (northwind399)*

hooked my old CIS pressure gauge up to the pressure measuring
port thru an adapter made from an injector line. valve leaked, dropped pressure to 50lb indicated, engine 
started and ran normally! think i have a bad pressure regulator.
now i have to find an affordable used one to find out.
i hate this hunt-and-peck system of troubleshooting.


----------

